# KC Area Fall Herf



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

check the linkage

no date is set, but it sounds like they're trying to get it at Outlaw cigar... (i don't know why, when the places we've had them in the past served food, but it's a cool shop). and... i probably won't be there anyway, so why would i complain?


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

So... we'll order in. Great shop, comfy lounge, someone might bring a little home brew... 

It's a great group and always fun no matter were we meet!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Man, I wish that the coffee shop I work at allowed smoking.. The last coffee shop that I use to frequent in wichita tolerated cigar smokers as did the customers but we could always sit outside and enjoy the weather, the music, and the awesome coffee! 

Everyone knows outlaw would be the best place to hold the herf though. I think the best time to do it would be during a slow period when they aren't going to have a ton of other customers. I would love to see you there IHT but I know that you are an international man of mystery and that catching a chance to meet with you in person or even talk with over the phone is a rare and special occasion.. 

(cue James Bond Theme)
"The names T, 
I H
T."

Seriously though, I understand that you are an extremely busy person but I am determined to herf with you one of these days.

Oog Oog, maybe we can finally meet? This would be a good thing.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Well if I'm here I'll be there....always nice to see you Warren.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Oog Oog said:


> So... we'll order in. Great shop, comfy lounge, someone might bring a little home brew...
> 
> It's a great group and always fun no matter were we meet!


damn, man, i just remembered who you were "oog oog"... you shoulda just kept "max_buck"... JMHO

lol... the home brew gave it away. tells ya how long i've been outta the loop.

whenever you guys figure out when, i "might" be able to make it.

*i see it's smokestackjacks birthday today as well.... the geezer is 56!*


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

NICE! Now you've blown my cover!


----------



## Smokestack Jack (Jun 1, 2005)

So now I'm an old GEEZER! :fu Thanks for the b'day greetings!  


I don't think Outlaw would let us order in. Could you imagine beer and pizza spilled all over their furniture? :al


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I think there are some resturants near by that we can adjourn to and then maybe return after dinner.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

rkt said:


> I think there are some resturants near by that we can adjourn to and then maybe return after dinner.


yep, there's a "johnny o' quiggleys" just down the strip mall.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

hmm. i may see if i can make it.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I cannot see the link with info about the herf. HELP!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

they dont' have anything set in stone yet, but they're shooting for the first sunday in november, i think it's the 6th....


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

At least one guy form Little Rock is thinking of coming and a Sunday would be tough for a traveler, so now ther is talk of making it the 5th (or a Saturday at any rate). I'll be traveling part of this week, but if they settle on a date I'll try to post if I can.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Oog Oog said:


> At least one guy form Little Rock is thinking of coming and a Sunday would be tough for a traveler, so now ther is talk of making it the 5th (or a Saturday at any rate). I'll be traveling part of this week, but if they settle on a date I'll try to post if I can.


I GOT THE OFFICIAL PM FROM THE OTHER SITE:
*SATURDAY, 5TH NOVEMBER, FOX & HOUND IN OVERLAND PARK, 5PM.*


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

IHT said:


> I GOT THE OFFICIAL PM FROM THE OTHER SITE:
> *SATURDAY, 5TH NOVEMBER, FOX & HOUND IN OVERLAND PARK, 5PM.*


Well as of right now...I plan on being there. Who else from here will be going. C'mon you KC area guys.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I know you will be Warren....but i am hoping some others from KC who post here will make it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i may/may not make it, who the hell knows.

RKT (keith), will you be there? i need to run those photos back to you.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, seems that this thing is getting fairly big. i don't know how many will be there, but the standard crew from KC, the guys from Marshall, MO, and a choice few from the AR crew... my guess is around 20+, and if *WE LLGs SHOW UP* we could push it up even higher.

anyway, HERE'S THE LINK!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm bumpin it whether you bastages like it or not. :tg


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

The herf is on my radar, so I am planning on it. Hope to see you all Saturday!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hey, i heard this is tomorrow at 5pm at the Fox & Hound on Metcalf Ave in Overland Park, KS?? is that true?

HEEEEEELLLLLL YES, IT'S TRUE, GET YER ASS DOWN THERE.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll be there for a little while....then off to the Plaza for dinner


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> I'll be there for a little while....then off to the Plaza for dinner


i think i've talked my wife into going with, for dinner and then a cigar. i'm gonna swing by cigar and tabac first and pick up some pipe tobacco.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

Hopefully!
but i doubt it
but dang i had fun there the last time

gotta go to st louis this weekend my mother just got home from heart surgery but if my brother happens to be around this weekend (his weekend with the kids,hopefully) i may buzz on over

i'll pack up the cases just in case

k


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Sure hope you can make it, Drill. Great company, great conversation, great BOTL!

I really enjoyed your visit last time!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

drill said:


> Hopefully!
> but i doubt it
> but dang i had fun there the last time
> 
> ...


Kerry it would be great to see you. Hope your Mom is doing well. See U all there in a few hrs.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

For those who didn't make it... you missed one he!! of a time. 

Hope your mum is doing better, Drill. Maybe next time we'll get to see you again!


----------

